# Kroger sale on BB ribs and Boston Butt - Louisville Only?



## ryan in louisville (Aug 28, 2014)

The Kroger on Bardstown Rd @ Gene Snyder in Louisville, KY had BB ribs and Boston Butts for $1.99/lb.  I know the Kroger 5 miles south of there did not have the same pricing.  I guess look at the add for the store closest to you to see if the sale is close to you.


----------



## fwismoker (Aug 28, 2014)

1.99 is pretty common here for BB but I gotta check out the butt for sure.


----------

